# Shore fishing Olcott



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

My week of vacation for perch fishing is turning into a bust!
Thinking of going to Olcott for salmon and wondering if shore fishing is an option? What would I use to shore fish with?
If anyone knows of a charter up there that posts open seats that info would be appreciated.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

getting a few off the pier heads.
Talk to craig at Erie outfitters, he has the glow spoons you'll want.
There CJ wobblers from silver streak.

You'll want the spotted frog and the yellow tail( aka TUNA)

matt


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes pier fishing can be good at this time of year. Fish should be coming to the mouth. Sometimes steelhead and browns will take a sniff and many will set up at dark for a hopeful run of kings. KO Wobblers, Little Cleos are the mainstays of the pier. Glow greens and oranges and bring a flash to keep them charged. We did well last weekend fairly close to shore and came home with some nice gnarly kings. My weekend calendar is full but if you would like to go on a charter PM me and I will give you a couple of numbers to call.

Good Fishing,
Capt. Tony Sambunjak
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

We'll be up there from october 7th-10th we fish out of a bass boat in side the harbor. The piers are always full of people. If you go south down 18 mile creek you can wade from shore and catch them. I would recommend fishing from sundown to sun up and sleeping during the day. The piers are less crowded and the fish seemed to be a lot more active for us at like 10 at night and 5 in the morning. I honestly dont think we caught one in the day. Here is the biggest of out trip


----------



## tjcanoer (Aug 26, 2011)

I plan on going to Olcott Beach week of September 15th for a charter trip. I wouldn't mind doing some pier fishing there as well after regaining my land legs. Which pier do you recommend? And what kind of equipment, lures,etc.

Also, plan on camping. Any recommendations for a campground?


----------

